# Conflicting V information?



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok Folks .. I need your thoughts!
So I've been here for a few weeks or so and read your posts regularly and have done my due diligence in reading up on behavior and activity level and such things in regards to Vizslas generally speaking, fully knowing there is always an exception to the rule. And while I must say I love the breed (though not currently owning one) and would love the opportunity to experience all that Vizsla joy you are all experiencing I find myself wondering if they are too much of a handful for me.
I guess I'm concerned about providing the right lifestyle for a Vizsla, and while I feel that I am pretty active maybe I'm not active enough. In your experience with owning the breed is their puppy activity level so high as to say "Highly Active - constant exercise" as I have read on certain breed sites. I love the fact that Vizslas want to be with you all the time and I think that's great, there is literally nothing you cant love about them - they are perfect (as I'm sure you'll mostly all agree )
I was recently looking at a Vizsla Rescue who has an approx 1 year old purebred male, who was "given back because he was too hyper". When you hear that you immediately go to horror - dog rampaging through house - Marley and Me style. They go on to say "He's high energy and stubborn, typical Vizsla, but settles down with a firm No."
My understanding is that Vizslas, while high energy are fairly easily to train -in that they generally pick up new commands quickly. I also was under the impression that given the correct amount of exercise they settle down greatly indoors, and while its not ideal necessarily - can live in an apartment / townhome comfortably if given that exercise. 

I've seen here people do some serious outdoor walks off leash, in your opinions having owned a V would a ~1mile leash walk in the morning and 2-3 miles afternoon leashed or possibly dog park play time (weekdays) and hikes on weekend in addition to morning walks etc be enough to sustain this breed, until we are able to buy a house with a fenced yard? And of course if we were to get a puppy rather than adopt an older dog we'd curb some of this exercise time appropriately. 

I know that is a lot but I guess I feel that as people who have experience who better to ask my barrage of questions and concerns to. Gah! So long winded, just want to make the most informed decision possible thanks for all the advice, i greatly enjoy reading your stories and looking at your cute red headed children, please be straight forward if you don't think this is proper energy release amounts or if they really are as hyper as these posts make them sound, I can do hyper.. but some rest time is nice too.

Thanks!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

diana said:


> ..in your opinions having owned a V would a ~1mile leash walk in the morning and 2-3 miles afternoon leashed or possibly dog park play time (weekdays) and hikes on weekend in addition to morning walks etc be enough to sustain this breed, until we are able to buy a house with a fenced yard?


No, 3-4 miles per day on-leash is not even close to enough exercise for a V. If you can do 3-4 miles *off-leash*, that would be adequate as long as the pup has enough space to run and explore. A big backyard is not necessary for a V (IMO)... the only reason Riley goes in our yard is to relieve herself and stalk birds every once in a while. She *will not* burn off her energy in the backyard.

The Vizsla is a hard-driven hunting breed. They are also a lap dog, but only if they have adequate exercise. We call Riley our "wild child"when she hasn't had enough exercise. She resembles a small tornado covered with red fur...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.minethemovie.com/

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

Find the book "The Right Dog for You" If the Hungarian Pointer is the right dog for you great!!!!

My guess is that 30% of the the people that get a Vizsla understands the dog he/she gets.

Many learn how to deal with the breed but not nearly enough.

This movie we are watching "Mine" on Netflix is showing us the relationship of a dog and either the original owners who lived in New Orlands during the hurricane Katrina and the adopted owners who want to keep them. 

How much do you love a dog? How much would you change your life for your dog?

There was a life before Vizslas and a life after. My life is more full with my two Hungarian Vizslas but it has taken a toil on other human relationships. Not always an easy choice.

Could I have owned Vizslas in my 20's, 30's, 40's?? Nope. Now in my mid 50's and the kids have their own life, it works.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Be happy to help if you have the commitment.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

My girl (nearly 13 months) thrives on 

1. high-quality off-leash exercise and 
2. being with us

If she can spend *all* day with us, if we exercise her faithfully EVERY day, and if her runs are off-leash allowing her to run hard through forests, fields, marsh, etc., then she does quite well with one hour-long run per day. She'll spend the rest of the day chilling on the sofa or snoozing on someone's lap, tagging along on-leash while I drop off/pick up the kids, puttering in our small yard, etc.

If she is left alone for more than a couple of hours, then she is usually very wound up, and she needs an extra big run to settle down.

Dog parks or doggie day care wipe her out, but not in a productive way. I think she is exhausted afterward the way that I'm exhausted after riding into Boston on a school bus full of screaming third graders. :-0 She'll conk out for a couple of hours but wake up jeeped and restless. A long run in nature is what keeps her calm, content, and focused.

From your post, lack of a yard seems irrelevant. I'd be much more worried about lack of off-leash opportunities. 

Good luck!
Victoria


----------



## loresonde (May 18, 2012)

Now we do not have our little guy just yet(Aug. 25), but the more I research and are around them. The more I am starting to believe that the exercise part of this breed really comes from the bloodline. If you get a pup from parents that have hardcore hunting bred in them, they are going to need ALOT of running off-leash. On the flip side if you have parent that are bred for companionship, well you see where I am going... I would also take into consideration that puppies will be puppies. I think it is more important to look at the parents and talk to the breeder about the dogs energy levels. Take all this with a grain of salt I am no expert.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I disagree that energy levels must come from hunting bloodlines. Maybe field trials that put a premium on speed and range, but even that I don't think would have impact on energy levels, just the speed and the range. My dog's father is an AKC titled Master Hunter and his actual job has always been to hunt. But hunting is only allowed for a portion of the year and the rest of the time they live in an apartment building in Chicago. 

My breeder insists that a well-bred adult Vizsla would have the same energy as any other sporting breed and the hyperactive ones come form a handful of bloodlines (plus the wrong diet and over-training). Meaning it's a genetic temperament type first and foremost, not an actual breed standard. 

If activity level that's too high is a big concern for you, I suggest to research the background of the actual puppy you will be getting instead of the general breed history. Especially his uncles/aunts where any genetic faults would have already shown by now.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My past dogs (all setters) have come from top hunting lines and my current dog (Vizsla) comes from field trial lines. All have adapted to life in my home which has always included periods of inactivity at one extreme and hunting hard for several days in row at the other extreme. All have been wonderful dogs in the house and with children.

IMHO you are more likely to get an even tempered laid back dog from top hunting or field trial lines than show or pet stock. At least that has been my experience over the past 3 decades.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with threefsh, your dog will need much more off leash time than you are suggesting. They tend to get bored if left to do their own thing in the back yard! I find walks in the woods or through fields with long grass help. Get him used to the car as a pup and then you can drive him to good places if there are none near youn 

At the moment H gets one long walk of 1.5-2hrs, plus a shorter walk round the local park about 45 mins where he can play with his dog friends. He spends most of the time off leash. He will happily do more, but that's enough to keep him happy. Training also tires him out. When he's in the house he's pretty chilled.

You will soon know whether or not your dog is getting enough exercise. If he isn't getting exercise from you, he will find his own way to burn his energy! Unfortunately this may have disastrous consequences for your home and garden :-\


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

My baby V loves nothing more than walking on trails. She is never quite as focused and attentive to her surroundings (including me) as when she is hiking. 

We have a pretty big backyard but she gets soooo bored there. Nothing to pique her interest means she spends most of her time at my side and not running around.

A V is a big commitment and I'm gradually adjusting to it. If you're looking for a "companion" dog, there are a lot of dogs that will love you just as much as a V will... without the demands of the V. 

Personally, I love the challenge and strain of putting up with this pup. Some people wonder why I didn't go for a more laid back dog.

You say, " I love the fact that Vizslas want to be with you all the time and I think that's great, there is literally nothing you cant love about them - they are perfect"

The truth is... almost EVERY dog wants to be with their owner ALL the time. And trust me, there are plenty of things that you will wish they didn't do lol!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think everything that has been said pretty much nails it. I will add another perspective from a 30 yr old and a wife who trains for half marathons. I was a college athlete and still live a very active lifestyle. Max our Vizsla is stressing on all levels, physical, mental and social. I will tell you that I had been around vizlas's when I was younger but they weren't mine so I wasn't fully prepared for the energy level. Max gets at minimum everyday at least 3-4 miles off leash and swimming right now and it sometimes isn't enough. It takes an entire day of never stopping and hard playing to truly wear him out. Your vizsla will be a large part of your life and I am happy to have him. But it can be tough when friends want to go out till 1am and leaving him locked up is like bringing a bull out of the stable.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My pup takes about two 20-30 minute off-leash sessions daily. When in the house she's mostly calm and loving - as she gets bitey, or hyper, we run her again. Some days she gets nothing (when it's stormy outside) but a little play in the living room.

Moderately-active folks 'should' have no major adjustments - but depends on your particular dog. Adjust your life to the dog's exercise requirements.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

The one thing that made me concerned is when you said "until we get a fenced in backyard".

We have a fenced in backyard but I don't count any of the time my vizlas are out there as part of their daily "exercise". That's just sort of an added bonus but I don't think it's enough to exercise your V in your yard, no matter how big your yard is. They will get bored out there and need new stimulation. If you leave a vizsla alone in a yard, more often than not, they will either sit down on the grass and chill, or cry until you either let them in the house with you, or you go outside and play with them. 

That's not to say you can't spend time out there throwing him/her a frisbee or a ball or an hour. We do that sometimes but our yard is only .50 acres and they'd much rather us go to the nearby public field that is several acres. 

Some things you can do aside from walking on leash to mix it up: 
- on-leash running (when your V is one or older) 
- mountain biking (depending on how far and fast you go I'd say your V should be at least 8 months) 
- swimming (throw them something int he water and they'll swim out to get it. perfect for really hot days) 
- hiking
- fetch/frisbee in a field
- find other dog(s) for him or her to run around and play with 
- do some "work". Sign them up for field training, obedience classes, agility classes. when they're working they get more tired than just free-running. 

I will say, my male came from a hunting bloodline and he was much more hyper as a pup than my female is. Though some of that may have to do with the differences in a male/female. 

If your pup isn't getting enough exercise OR even if they are, you should still be prepared for them to zoom around the house sometimes (often with squeaky toy in mouth) and to bring you toys and whine until you play with him/her. This happens with Luna usually at around 9pm when she gets a "second wind".


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a very active person and thought when researching the breed that we would fit well together. Mac is now 14 months and we do fit together but he out does my activity level every day. That is why the off lead element is so important for a V. While you walk in the woods your V will run to different smells and sounds and then check back in or hopefully come back when called. So your 1 to 3 miles off lead is easily 3 to 6 miles for your V. 
I think the main thing outside of just activity level of yourself is, do you have the time for a V? If you go for a 3 mile walk depending on your pace you are going for around an hour walk. So add it up 1 hr morning - 30 mins lunch - 1 hr evening. So at least 2hr 30mins a day - everyday you will be walking with your dog. My boy gets this during the week and on week end sometimes up to 6 hours out and about on hikes. If I can't provide this for him my family does or we have a great dog walker that he goes out with. This can be difficult as it is constantly something we need to consider. Want to go to a wedding great get some one to dog sit. Bottom line you need to commit some serious planning once you own your pup. 
Mac is the best thing that has ever happened to our family in so many ways but owning a V comes lots of sacrifice. You can certainly own a V you just need to ensure that you have not just the energy but the time the planning, the patience and heart.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

dmp, I don't want to scare you but Aiofe is still a baby, right? 5 months or so I htink. I have found their exercise needs ramp up at about 9 months and continue at that place until about 3-4 years of age. They slow down "a bit" after that.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I have found their exercise needs ramp up at about 9 months and continue at that place until about 3-4 years of age. They slow down "a bit" after that.


Chloe is 5 and Bailey is 4. Still waiting for that slow down " a bit" time. Agree that max craziness comes around 18 months.

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> dmp, I don't want to scare you but Aiofe is still a baby, right? 5 months or so I htink. I have found their exercise needs ramp up at about 9 months and continue at that place until about 3-4 years of age. They slow down "a bit" after that.


No scare at all! I get it. Nothing with her has endured; that is to say, she continually evolves her behaviour, attitude, etc. I'm along for the ride.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am of the opinion that the energy level of the dog is very much under the owner's/trainer's control. The dog obeys very well, IMO. I can have him jump one minute and rest the other, just like magic... come to think of it, it is magic


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd like to add that you can provide your dog controlled mental excercise. for example, you can wear them out by playing a game of "find it" and hiding scents in the house for them to locate. Also, I've found that just bringing them out in the world with me, on a ferry, in the car, at a cafe, in a canoe gives her mental excercise, and these all need to be accomplished in a down stay.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Depends on a pup  My oldest V. Sophie was an EXTREMELY active puppy with everything that comes with it - biting, nipping, shark attacks, endless zoomies, jumping, etc. She "slowed down" at around 8 months, then at 12 months and then another "slowdown" at about 1.5yrs  She still never really sits still around the house or yard - always roams. My little one - Pacsirta - she was very mellow when I first got her at 13 weeks. No biting, no nipping, no jumping, no chewing, no running around the house - just extremely sweet and obedient  NOW at 7 months she has really gained a lot of energy! Good energy that is. Outdoors she'll run endlessly and will "hunt" every scent she comes across. She'll swim and be ready to retrieve anything I throw for her. She'll come back and will ask for more. She doesn't really tire outdoors... ??? Inside the house she's still very mellow and mostly just lounges around. Untill I call her to me or feed her or she plays with Sophie... then she does everything with her whole being. Chews bones - I can hear it thru two floors! Changes direction - throws her whole body in the air 180 degrees. Drinks water - her whole muzzle is under water chopping at it. And so on  So, now I'm wondering when will her next energy "growth spurt" be 
I can assure you physical exercise will not always get them tired. They NEED to be mentally challenged. It is a workout in itself


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree that it totally depends on the individual dog, so you should be prepared for a very active V. For example, our V is fairly mellow and calm, and doesn't destroy the house or anything with only about an hour or two of exercise a day. His littermate, however, is a ton more energentic and will completely tear apart his owner's house if left alone. 

So I think you should probably plan for the very energetic type, because dogs are such individuals you never know! I'll add that even when at home, ours is constantly demanding attention - we watch TV while playing tug-of-war or tossing the ball down the hall, etc. This isn't a dog to get if you want to get your walks in and then be left alone! I would compare the demand for attention to having a toddler.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I have found their exercise needs ramp up at about 9 months and continue at that place until about 3-4 years of age. They slow down "a bit" after that.
> 
> 
> Chloe is 5 and Bailey is 4. Still waiting for that slow down " a bit" time. Agree that max craziness comes around 18 months.
> ...


Good to know... Riley was pacing the back seat after the hike yesterday on our drive home. After a 4-5 hour snooze she was ready for more!  She's only 11 months... looking forward to "max craziness" in 7 more months... 8)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with those that say its has to do with the puppy and what you expect from the puppy/dog. Due to the heat, lack of water sources that Otto is allowed at this time of year, as well as the Mosquitos, horse flies, and gnats that hang in the wooded areas this time of year - its become increasingly difficult to get him out off leash. Our house is intact - he has not gone mad.

That being said we take him on plenty of long walks that he works hard to behave on, which calms him down. Also, prior to the summer, we would be out in the woods or at a beach 4-5 times a week most weeks. If you can find others in your area (this forum helps immensely!) with vizslas or other high energy dogs - getting together with them for a hike is always fun and helps the dogs really run it out! 

I find - even when Otto has a whole day outside on an excursion - yeah he's tired when we get back - but if someone new or someone that rarely visits strolls through our door - you'd think he hadn't been out in 3 days! They ALWAYS find the energy! 

I love taking Otto out in the woods and look forward to the fall weather and beaches opening up around here to dogs so I can let him fly more often. 

*My advice would be this - expect your life to change - it will and perhaps drastically. Otto is a full time job - so when I'm not working I am most likely with him! He is challenging, has brought a new element to my relationship with my boyfriend and has been a strain on our relationship at times. All I can say is meet some vizslas - spend a day with one if you can! See what your in for. Clearly they mean the world to us, why else would we be on this forum in search of knowledge as how to better care for them or as an outlet to brag about them amongst those who can relate? 

Make sure you are ready - there is nothing as heart breaking as to hear that one of these magnificent creatures did not get a fair shake. * Good luck and please let us know what you decide!


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I guess to clear some stuff up, as i wrote the original post it seemed really long winded so maybe i left out the fact that "until we get a backyard" did not imply the dog would be left to his/her own devices out there. I'm talking more playing with us rather then go play by yourself, and i also agree that this would be added bonus play time, not that walks and hikes would subside to allow this dog to be a backyard loner. Also i agree on offleash running time but as I would want to trust the dog and train the dog first before crossing my fingers they come back, leash time would be most time. My on leash walking - was more a long walk in the mornings, jogging (as i like to jog a few miles a day, and need a running partner) and our 'hiking' would also include easy walking trails, not all straight uphill strenuous hiking. That being said I still think they are a lot of energy from what many of you are describing, but as I am not an irresponsible person I would never get a dog based on looks and disregard the commitment training and exercise need. I hate nothing more than seeing an overweight border collie or other active breed that can barely walk because the owners got the dog based on its cuteness and never took the time to stimulate it mentally or physically, its just so sad.

Thanks for the responses, it does seem it varies a bit dog to dog, which i would expect but overall a V is on the go, and is a lifestyle choice!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Having just read you post, in addition to my post, Otto is A LOT OF DOG, as out trainer refers to him  and he is making out just fine with the limited off leash time.

You sound like you'd be a conscientious dog owner and any dog would probably be lucky to call you mom/best friend/master - whatever the case may be! I wouldn't write a V off - meeting up with some and talking to the owners might give you a good idea of what they entail. They are a big time commitment, but IMO, well worth my time!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I think everyone has addressed the energy level for you. I just want to comment on rescue, though neither of mine fall into that category so take this with a grain of salt. 

Understanding each dog is different, if you go the rescue route, the right coordinator will know whether the dog is a good fit for you, energy level and all. I intentionally go to the dog park when the guy with 3 GSP rescues is there so I talk to him a lot. He is the local person for conducting home checks and matching rescues and he will tell you he just knows when it's a good fit. They don't want a bad match up so that the dog ends up in rescue again.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

diana said:


> I guess more because the fact these dog love their off-leash running time, how do you know with a 1 year old dog that they don't just take off, i mean of course you do training and don't just.. see what happens, but I'd also hate to have a 'ruined' dog that is so fearful or jumpy that he takes off or never adjusts.


There is a reason why they call Vizslas the "velcro" dog. I've never known of one that has taken off on its owner just for the heck of running away. Do they hunt? Yes. Do they like to explore? Yes. Do they sometimes roam out-of-sight? Also, yes. Has our Riley ever taken off and not come back? Never. By nature, they are dogs that like to "check-in" with you and make sure you're okay. Case-in-point: on a hike with redbirddog my mother & his wife stopped for a break along the trail. He and I continued walking with the dogs. His sweet girl, Chloe, spent the first few hundred yards or so running back and forth *between* us and redbirddog's wife. 

Now, that being said, they can be bratty if they know their play time is coming to an end. I learned the hard way on our hike over the weekend never to grab my leash in my hand before I recall Riley. We had only been walking 15 minutes (had to briefly leave for a rattlesnake training session) and she did NOT want to leave.  She did come to me, but it took a minute of stern recall!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> There is a reason why they call Vizslas the "velcro" dog.


Yes, there is!  My two girls follow me everywhere around the house throughout the day. Even if I ignore them, they will remain close to me. It doesn't bother me a bit. However, my sister can't stand the girls following her ALL the time when she visits. She likes my dogs, but for her it's too much. 
I confess....I have taken several showers and baths with both of them  They just sneak up and want to be with me! If I don't let them jump in the shower, they will remain on the floor mat and wait until I am done. They truly are immersed in our lives in every way imaginable


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ozkar I got as a pup.
Zsa Zsa was a rescue at 12 months.
Astro was a Re-home from the breeder at 6.5 months.

Ozkar is all we wanted him to be.
Zsa Zsa is more than I could ever have expected and way more than I ever hoped.
Astro is the Coolest Vizsla you've ever seen.

Puppy, Rescue, Re-home.......... a dog is what you make it!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Suliko, I agree. I like when they follow me. The best is when I'm bringing laundry up from the basement 2 flights up to the bedroom and then heading back down to the basement again. They will follow me the whole way, even though I'm sure they know I'll be back to the basement any minute. Also, the lock on our bathroom door broke recently and I haven't been able to pee in peace since


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

When I go hiking sometimes I let Penny run ahead of me on a bend. I immediately double back and go hide in some brush. I count down 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... and she let's out a death yelp and backtracks at a full sprint towards me. I stay quiet until she passes me and starts looking around then I let out a whistle. 

I never really trained her to do this but she constantly checks behind her to make sure I am near.


----------

